# Neue Meta Steine



## *Tobi23* (10. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

es gibt ja ein paar neue Juwe Metasockel. Diese Rezepte sind ja nicht beim Händler kaufbar. 

Hat einer schon ne Erfahrung gemacht wo diese droppen oder wie ich diese am besten bekomme?

Cata Mobs kloppen bis ich schwarz werde? 

Grüße


----------



## Kyrador (10. Februar 2011)

Ja, das sind world random drops. Und vor allem... die Rezepte sind BoE, d.h. mit genug Asche kriegst du die auch im AH.


----------



## *Tobi23* (10. Februar 2011)

oki doki, dank dir.

dann level ich ma meinen dk und hoffe es droppt eins


----------



## Elenenedh (10. Februar 2011)

Und mit genug Asche kann man sich so einen Meta vielleicht auch im Auktionshaus kaufen ^^ - die Preise... hallelujah.


----------



## Kyrador (10. Februar 2011)

Das ist etwas, wo ich die "Rezept"politik von Blizzard nicht verstehe. Ich meine, es ist ohnehin schon nervig als Nachwuchs-Juwe, an die Rezepte zu kommen (nur eine daily am Tag), während andere Berufe theoretisch alle Rezepte auf einmal kaufen könnten (wenn sie die ganzen Ressourcen hätten). Aber jetzt werden drei neue Rezepte eingeführt, die extrem begehrt sein werden, und was machen sie? Die sind natürlich world random UND dazu noch BoE? Na danke...


----------



## *Tobi23* (10. Februar 2011)

seh ich auch so@Kyrador

gestern abend hatte bei uns das rezept einer...und was war..ein META STEIN.. 6000 Gold im AH..ok er hats im Chanel für 4500 verkauft..reduziert eben..

OMG!

Grüße


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

Content strecken nennt man das. =)

Oder wisst ihr, warum solche Steine erst zwei Monate nach Release existieren? =)

Ist halt so.


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das ist etwas, wo ich die "Rezept"politik von Blizzard nicht verstehe. Ich meine, es ist ohnehin schon nervig als Nachwuchs-Juwe, an die Rezepte zu kommen (nur eine daily am Tag), während andere Berufe theoretisch alle Rezepte auf einmal kaufen könnten (wenn sie die ganzen Ressourcen hätten). Aber jetzt werden drei neue Rezepte eingeführt, die extrem begehrt sein werden, und was machen sie? Die sind natürlich world random UND dazu noch BoE? Na danke...



also das versteh ich nicht, zum einen schimpfst du das man als neujuwe eh lang für muster braucht und nun kann man wie die anderen , nötigen ressourcen vorrausgesetzt (gold in demf all), die teile kaufen und es ist auch nicht recht?
ist im übrigen immer blöd eine beruf zu spät zu skillen weil man erst wieder im addon merkt das man zu geizig ist die geschliffenen steine zu kaufen...


----------



## Kaldreth (10. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ist im übrigen immer blöd eine beruf zu spät zu skillen weil man erst wieder im addon merkt das man zu geizig ist die geschliffenen steine zu kaufen...



Find ich gar nicht! Ich hab Juwe auch erst spät geskillt! Wenn ich überlege, was ich durch das verkaufte Obsidium an Kohle gemacht habe.... unglaublich !

Was ich bei Juwe viel schlimmer finde ist, dass man es später nicht mehr vernünftige skillen kann! Das mit dem Rezepten ist ok, aber dass man nur mit dem Feuerprisma auf 525 kommt und davon nur 1 am Tag herstellen kann find ich doof!

Wer den Stein für 4500 gold kauft ist selber Schuld! Aber wenn man so ein Rezept bekommt kann man sich am Anfang bestimmt eine goldene Nase verdienen! Entweder man verkauft das Rezept für Unsummen oder man verkauft die Steinchen! Was wohl lukrativer ist!? Und was wohl für so ein Rezept ausgegeben würde?


----------



## Kyrador (11. Februar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> also das versteh ich nicht, zum einen schimpfst du das man als neujuwe eh lang für muster braucht und nun kann man wie die anderen , nötigen ressourcen vorrausgesetzt (gold in demf all), die teile kaufen und es ist auch nicht recht?
> ist im übrigen immer blöd eine beruf zu spät zu skillen weil man erst wieder im addon merkt das man zu geizig ist die geschliffenen steine zu kaufen...



Kann ich als Juwe die Rezepte für Lederer etc. aus dem Schattenhochland kaufen? Nein. Kann man als Lederer die neuen Juwe-Rezepte finden bzw. darauf würfeln? Ja.
Sind die Lederer-Rezepte für jeden Lederer jederzeit verfügbar? Ja. Sind die drei neuen Juwe-Rezepte für alle Juwes jederzeit verfügbar? Nein.

Mitdenken, differenzieren, glücklich sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Februar 2011)

selbst wenn der lederer das muster bekommt, er wird es verkaufen und du damit kaufen. dazu kommt das der lederer wohl kaum so vielkohle mit einem seiner muster bei so wenig materialeinsatz bekommt.
du hast als juwe einfach den vorteil das deine steine wegwerfkomponenten sind, die immer wieder gebraucht werden. der lederer kann glücklich sein wenn er seine epicmuster mal zum materialpreis los bekommt.
differenzieren ist gut, aber dann mach das bitte auch bei den vor und nachteilen der jeweiligen berufe. ich finde es da nur gerecht das wir die muster nicht sofort bekommen.
zumal sie wohl kaum so schön viel wert wären wenn es jeder könnte 

edit: dazu kommt das der lederer seine muster erst kaufen kann, wenn er das phasing im schattenhohcland soweit hat. der juwe kann sofort ab skill 475 seine daily machen und muss dafür nicht mal weiterleveln. für den lederer ist es nahezu unmöglich vor lvl 74 auch nur an ein muster zu kommen


----------



## balibo (19. Februar 2011)

man kann es drehn wie man will es ist einfach zum kotzen.
Wenn schon so ein blöder Worlddrop dann wenigstens bob für Juwe.
Es ist doch lachhaft das ich als Juwe gegen Schneider, Kräutermaus und alles ander auf mein Würfelglück hoffen muß.
Das heißt wenn ich rnd als Nr. 5 in eine Freundes/Gildengruppe komme ist es sch...egal ob Juwe oder nicht es steht immer 4 zu 1
gegen mich.

Nene ihr Blizzard Leutz, bis Cata hab ich gedacht Barlows Malte war ein Witz, doch der scheint wirklich da zusein.
Schmeißt den Hirni raus und macht das klar mit den Juwerezepten den Chaoskugeln und dem Traumstoff, mal ehrlich ist doch Schwachsinn das die lezten beiden
seelengebunden sind.


----------



## Dexis (20. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich kann beide Seiten verstehen weil ich mit meinem Mainchar sowohl Juwelier als auch Lederer bin. Ich finde die Variante mit dem für jeden handelbaren Rezept trotzdem nicht gut, allein schon weil jeder Server aufgrund seiner Anzahl an Spielern anders damit umgeht. Bei uns auf dem Server haben sich die geschliffenen Steine innerhalb von fünf Tagen von anfänglichen 500g bei 150g eingependelt, so wie alle anderen Metas auch. Es hat eben zwei Seiten: einerseits ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von mehreren der neuen Rezepte im AH auf einem belebten Server höher, andererseits ist das Angebot so schnell verbreitet dass man den Einkaufspreis des Rezeptes kaum (und wenn nur über sehr lange Zeit) wieder rein bekommt.
Bei einem Rezeptpreis von 2.500 - 3.000g und einem Preis von 150 - 200g pro geschliffenem Meta reden wir von irgendwas zwischen 12-15 Steinen, die wiederrum ca. 210-270 grüne Steinchen zur Herstellung benötigen (je nach Bedarf an Metasteinen). Da die grünen Steine für die Juwe-Dailies aber weiterhin interessant sind, sind sie im AH immer noch nicht zu Spottpreisen zu haben (zumindest lila und blau nicht). Also kommen nochmal geschätzte 2.000 - 3.000g hinzu, sofern man keinen Bergbauer zum selber farmen parat hat.
Also entweder man investiert viel Zeit für das Beschaffen der Materialien um möglichst wenig Ausgaben zu haben bevor das Meta-Rezept sich rentiert, oder es geht einem lediglich den Besitz des Rezepts für sich und seine Gilde. Unter Umständen kann man sich ja absprechen und zusammen legen, oder die anderen besorgen Teile der Mats um den Rezeptkauf auszugleichen. Aber Kohle machen kann man damit kaum, höchstens auf sehr lange Sicht gesehen.

Und das ist auch der Unterschied gegenüber dem Lederer, Juweliere verdienen kontinuierlich kleinere Summen während hergestellte Leder- (oder Ketten)gegenstände nur für einen kurzen Zeitrahmen immens wertvoll sind. Wenn der T12-Content kommt wird es neue Rezepte fürs nächste itemlevel geben, die Gegenstände kosten dann wieder 10k Gold.... bis sie jeder hat, dann verfällt der Preis innerhalb von zwei Wochen um 80% - und sind gerade mal die Materialien wert. Bis die nächsten Rezepte kommen


----------

